# Help! middle name to go with Freya



## samsbump

Im due in 13 days and have decided on Freya, but i dont know what to put after it! The only one i can think of is Freya Jessica.

Her last name is only one syllabul (sorry cant spell) so would prefer her middle name to have more than one

I would love to hear your suggestions:flower:


----------



## Lucy139

Freya jessica is lovely :) here's a few ideas: 
Freya Nicole 
Freya Lilly 
Freya Lauren 
Freya Marie 
Freya Evie 
Freya Louise 
Freya Amelia 
Hope this helps :) x


----------



## samsbump

Ooh i do like some of them, especially Freya Evie

thank you


----------



## AussieBub

My teacher had a daughter called Freyer whom I used to babysit. Her middle name was Louise. 

-AussieBub


----------



## Charli666

Freya Amelia was my first thought.


----------



## bumblebeexo

Freya Louise
Freya Marie
Freya Roselle
Freya Alexis
Freya Rhianne
Freya Quinn
Freya Elizabeth
Freya Alice
Freya Catherine


----------



## Bevziibubble

I love Freya Jessica!
Also like Freya Louise and Freya Jayne


----------



## CRWx

Freya Alyssa
Freya Jessica
Freya Savannah
Freya Amelia
Freya Lily

xxx


----------



## Littlestar88

Freya Louise, Freya Grace


----------



## LegoHouse

I'm bored so..

Freya Anne
Freya Belle
Freya Catherine
Freya Dorothy
Freya Elizabeth
Freya Francesca
Freya Genevieve
Freya Heather
Freya Irene
Freya Jean
Freya Kayleigh
Freya Louise
Freya Michelle
Freya Noelle
Freya Orla
Freya Penelope
Freya Q...
Freya Raven
Freya Sienna
Freya Tabitha
Freya U....
Freya Victoria
Freya Wendy
Freya X...
Freya Y...
Freya Zoe


----------



## MrsDani

Freya Eloise
Freya Lucille
Freya Juliette
Dreys Elise
Freya Catherine
Freya Sage
Freya Samantha


----------



## WhitefordKay

My daughter is called Freya rose xxx


----------

